# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Nick Trigili - seriously bad gyno...

## Gucks

Amateur bodybuilder Nick Trigili from the Junior Nationals with some pretty bad bitch tits...

----------


## Bigd89

Yea, he's got bitch tits alright...

----------


## Black

I don't have his build, but I don't understand how he could get on stage with those things. Or even take his shirt off. I'd be so self-conscious.

----------


## Gucks

> I don't have his build, but I don't understand how he could get on stage with those things. Or even take his shirt off. I'd be so self-conscious.


agreed. their not exactly hard to get rid of, 30min surgeory and their gone!

----------


## Kawigirl

I even cringed looking at the picture. He seriously should of taken care of that before being on stage.

----------


## bjpennnn

maybe he does not have the cash to spend on gyno surgery lol. poor guy though i feel like you could milk those.

----------


## Kawigirl

> maybe he does not have the cash to spend on gyno surgery lol. *poor guy though i feel like you could milk those*.


LMAO^^ you made water come out of my nose

----------


## jtuner77

> agreed. their not exactly hard to get rid of, 30min surgeory and their gone!


Maybe it's not the time but more so the money!!!

Mine are that bad but I am not down to my low bf to see how much of it was fat and how much was gland.

----------


## BORIQUENA76

Wow.......

----------


## PurpleOnes

Yup pretty bad gyno, but he is sponsored by Muscle Meds. 

Triligili looks pretty swolled now.

----------


## juttsdm5

"look at those titties !" to quote Scarface. 

hes got an underdeveloped chest even with the boobs. Maybe that was his way of adding some size for the comp.

----------


## DrSchmee

That sucks bitch tits... (pun intended)

----------

